# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Δοκιμή 802.11ac

## nkar

Ψήνεται κανείς να συνδεθούμε με 802.11ac?
Να κάνουμε και καμμια δοκιμή να δούμε πως πάει σε σύγκριση με το n σε πραγματικές συνθήκες

O Κομβος μου είναι ο #5013 στα Άνω Ιλίσια και έχω αρκετά καλή οπτική .

----------

